
26 Proven Growth Features That All App Developers Should Know About - aurorakb
https://medium.com/learning-from-the-best-dissection-of-mobile-games/26-proven-growth-features-that-all-app-developers-should-know-about-27835c7acbb5
======
aurorakb
Would love feedback from app developers on this post. What was old news and
what was surprising for you?

